# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn bij borst/maag

## Samie

Hi,

Ik zal mijn verhaal vertellen in de hoop dat iemand me kan helpen.
Ik ben een meid van 24 jaar en sinds ongeveer 6 jaar heb ik erge last van pijn bij mn borstkas en die verder gaat tot de onderbuik.
Ik ben al een aantal keer behandeld in het ziekenhuis en daar konden ze niks vinden. Ik heb allerlei onderzoeken gehad en alles is normaal, maar de pijn is verschrikkelijk en ik weet niet wat ik moet doen.
IK kan ook niet goed functioneren op mn werk hierdoor. 
De arts vertelde me dat het mischien aan kaas lag en dat ik dat niet mag eten. Dat eet ik ook niet meer maar de pijn is er nog steeds. Ik kan ook geen factor vinden waar het misschien wel aan ligt. Vorig jaar had ik van jan. t/m mei de pijn en toen ging het voorzichtig over. daarna had ik die pijn niet meer, of in heel lichte mate tot begin van deze week. De hele week heb ik die verschrikkelijk pijn. Van Sochtend tot smiddags/savonds. Ik weet ook niet wat ik er tegen aan kan doen en op mijn werk hou ik het amper vol.

Wie herkent de zelfde pijn en kan me advies geven, ik ben radeloos en artsen weten ook niet wat het is.

Alvast bedankt :Smile:

----------


## blondy26

hoi,

ik ben een meisje van 26j uit gent, 
ik heb ook last van hevige pijn aan mijn darmen
lig soms dubbel toe van de pijn, dan moet mijn vriend met zijn vuist 
en zijn volle gewicht op die pijn drukken en stillekes lossen achter 2min
ben naar het ziekenhuis geweest en daar zei de dokter dat ik inwendige zenuwen heb, en daardoor spastische krampen heb aan mijn darmen
hij schreef mij spasmomen voor, doosje uitgenomen en had ook geen last meer, tot dat het uit was, ging naar mijn huisdokter en die schreef mij spasmomen voor, voor 3maanden ver. als ik zou willen neem ik die heel mijn leven verder, maar wat maakt het uit????? ik neem ze niet meer en probeer er mee te leven, want aan inwendige zenuwen kunnen ze niets doen,
en stoppen je toch maar vol met pillen.

dus ik denk dat als je inwendige zenuwen hebt, je toch moet proberen om rustig te blijven onder gelijk welke situatie, weet dat het heel moeilijk is en gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, maar probeer het toch maar, 
wij zitten met een cafe en geloof me het is echt moeilijk maar mijn gezondheid gaat voor, tenslotte zijn we nog jong en hebben nog een mooie en gelukkige toekomst voor ons.
ik hoop dat ik je een beetje heb kunnen helpen oja ik heb dit al 8jaar
groetjes en sterkte van mij

laat iets weten als ik je kon helpen

----------


## scheetse

hallo ik ben een vrouw van 56 en heb ook al 6 weken hevige pijn vanuit de maag naar het bortsbeen en zeker wanneer ik nreerlig. Ik neem al jaren medicatie voor mijn maagbreuk.Zou normaal niet mogen aan mijn maag zijn. Maar de artsen zijn ook nog op zoek en vinden niets denken dat het zenuwen zijn. Volgende week maagonderzoek en hart. maar het rare is dat ik veel heel veel pijn heb net alsof ik ene hartaanval ga krijgen. ben er ook niet gerust in ,maar ja volgend onderzoek afwachten hoop dta het met jou beter gaat.e groetjes scheetse

----------


## Tralala

Moeilijk..ik zelf kan steken hebben op mijn borstkas,maar dat is vaak als ik of een poos in een verkeerde houding zit of ik te moe ben en me te druk maak.
Samie: waar denken ze in het z'huis dat jouw pijn zit? waar het vandaan komt? en helpt lichtjes masseren mischien?
Blondy: darmen kunnen een hel zijn ja..ik heb ook spastische darmen maar neem echt wel medicatie.Anders kan ik niet meer functioneren.
Scheetse: dat is ook vreemd..is dat niet het brandende maagzuur wat weer omhoog komt? aangezien je een maagbreuk hebt?

Ik heb zelf altijd het idee dat als er eenmaal iets beschadigt is aan maag en darmen{darmwand} dat het soms wel jaren kost voordat het herstelt.

----------

